# Arranged Employment - Processing Time



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I applied for perm res under the FSW - arranged employment option. I applied in Feb, 2012 and my work permit is valid until April 2013 so I don't need and arranged employment opinion. The websites tell me that processing times are 6 months but I haven't heard anything yet. Is anyone else in the same position?


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

anneyshaun said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I applied for perm res under the FSW - arranged employment option. I applied in Feb, 2012 and my work permit is valid until April 2013 so I don't need and arranged employment opinion. The websites tell me that processing times are 6 months but I haven't heard anything yet. Is anyone else in the same position?


hi did you apply through sinp


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sorry, excuse my stupidity. What is sinp? I applied to Canadian Immigration through the normal Federal Skilled Worker channel and received notification that I am being processed under arranged employment but because my current work permit is valid until April next year, I do not require an Arranged Employment Opinion.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

anneyshaun said:


> I'm sorry, excuse my stupidity. What is sinp? I applied to Canadian Immigration through the normal Federal Skilled Worker channel and received notification that I am being processed under arranged employment but because my current work permit is valid until April next year, I do not require an Arranged Employment Opinion.


we came in as fsw also but through a program run by saskatchewan government.we applied for pr in may and had medicals done 2 weeks ago.over next few weeks we should get pr status


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool, congrats to you. That was really fast. That seems to be a separate program just for Saskatchewan. Unfortunately I'm in Toronto.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

every Province has their own nomination program. Go the the province gov. website and you will see details. SINP is SK nomination program. SK government nominates you to Fed Gov (CIC) for perm. residency, same as other provincial gov's. There are certain criteria you have to meet to be eligble but each website explains those.


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Not to sound ungrateful but my application is already processing. I just need to know if anyone else applied through the same method and what their processing time was. I did not go through any provincial nominee program and can't starting another application.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

anneyshaun said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Not to sound ungrateful but my application is already processing. I just need to know if anyone else applied through the same method and what their processing time was. I did not go through any provincial nominee program and can't starting another application.



which one did you go through and was it pre or post 2008?


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

See my original post...

Hi Folks,

I applied for perm res under the FSW - arranged employment option. I applied in Feb, 2012 and my work permit is valid until April 2013 so I don't need and arranged employment opinion. The websites tell me that processing times are 6 months but I haven't heard anything yet. Is anyone else in the same position?

I am in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## ralbrando (Jul 8, 2013)

hi anneyshaun,

i was browsing message boards and came upon this thread. it seems like i have same situation as you are:

07/20/2012 - CIC received my PR application under FSW-arranged employment
10/01/2012 - we received email from CIC that my case is eligible for further processing on the basis of arranged employment

we haven't received from CIC since then. i just want to ask if you already completed your PR processing so i can determine how long should i wait. my work permit is expiring on 12/18/2013. i am also currently in Toronto.


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

I am still waiting on my PR. My work permit expired in April but I applied for the new bridging visa and got it. You can apply for the bridging visa if you are within 4 months of the expiry on your work permit and if you have received your receipt of submission for your PR application. Below is the link.

I read on the CIC website that they hope to deal with all skilled worker application received before June 30, 2012 in 2013. If you applied in July, there's a chance it might be 2014.


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

See below also for processing time

Case Processing Pilot: Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## ralbrando (Jul 8, 2013)

hi anneyshaun,

did you hear anything back on your PR from CIC? just wanted to know if there is some "movement" on the backlog for the past month since the PAFSO (visa officers) strike was resolved.


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi ralbrando,

I just got news that a decision has been made a week ago. They started processing my application in mid September so they are working through the backlog. All applications submitted before June 30 2012 are likely to be processed before the end of this year. Are you in that group?


----------



## ralbrando (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm very glad that these things are moving now. Unfortunately, my application was received July 20, 2012. 

I just checked the website and found that they are already processing cases between July 1, 2012 - June 30, 2013. We were hoping that we will have some update on my case up until last week but did not get any. So we decided to submit my bridging visa application early this week (work permit is expiring 12/18/2013).


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh ok. Yea, I had to apply for a bridging visa too. It just came through in time for me. Otherwise I would have had to go home. It;s a very stressful process. Will be happy when it is all over.


----------

